# Asus Trasformer Prime (TF201) ROM Developers - Dual Boot instructions.



## lilstevie (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi,

Over the past few weeks I have been putting together some instructions for modifying your ROMs to work with my upcoming Ubuntu dual-boot mod. These instructions should be complete in the next few days (I am still writing a little bit of the core functionality which may change things).

ROMs that have implemented the instructions will be listed as compatible in the release, I am giving exclusive access to these instructions to rootzwiki ROM developers prior to going public.

The dual boot core does not require Ubuntu to be installed on a device either, it means that users will be able to install ROMs side-by-side. A few changes do need to be made to your ROMs for this to work.

Instructions are available at http://lilstevie.geek.nz/devnotes

At the present there are a few things missing from the notes that are missing. Soon some examples of the changes will be uploaded as well so that you can see how the changes are implemented into a custom CM10.

If you have any questions, or suggestions on any improvements to the documentation feel free to comment in this thread.

These instructions are incomplete as I said as some of the functionality that I have documented but not published yet hasn't been finalized.


----------

